# problems that you have in your game ;-;



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

today i was planting some bushes and my shovel decided to swing liKE TWO MILES AWAY FROM WHERE I WANTED IT AND IT DUG UP A SAPLING. i screamed inside. . .

what are some mayor / villager problems you have? or just regular acnl problems ;-;​


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, once I planted a pine tree on the ground without digging first, and it planted like three spots away from where I wanted it :/


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

I just got a villager to tell me they'd prefer a brick bridge as opposed to my other one and so I had to replace them all and when replacing them someone moved in too close to my old bridge location and I had to move it in a non symmetrical location and it bothered the sprinkles out of my ocd.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Apr 3, 2015)

When trying to decorate my island with hibiscus bushes I wasn't willing to spend an extra 1k bells to go back to my town to save before renovating and multiple times when if have a spot dug for a bush THE DARN BUSH START WOULD PLANT ITSELF 3-4 TILES AWAY! I tried blocking the areas with flowers to prevent this but the bushes would just plant FARTHER AWAY.

I was so furious. I spent all day grinding for medals to buy those bushes and they were all wasted. Side ♪ that I was dumb and those that did plant where I wanted them to, wilted, because you appearently can't plant on the outer edge of the island where the ground meets the sand -_-)


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

LunaLemons said:


> I just got a villager to tell me they'd prefer a brick bridge as opposed to my other one and so I had to replace them all and when replacing them someone moved in too close to my old bridge location and I had to move it in a non symmetrical location and it bothered the sprinkles out of my ocd.



omg. . . diana literally moved right to the other side of my bridge. now i have to delete that bridge and make a new one ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



yourlilemogirl said:


> When trying to decorate my island with hibiscus bushes I wasn't willing to spend an extra 1k bells to go back to my town to save before renovating and multiple times when if have a spot dug for a bush THE DARN BUSH START WOULD PLANT ITSELF 3-4 TILES AWAY! I tried blocking the areas with flowers to prevent this but the bushes would just plant FARTHER AWAY.
> 
> I was so furious. I spent all day grinding for medals to buy those bushes and they were all wasted. Side ♪ that I was dumb and those that did plant where I wanted them to, wilted, because you appearently can't plant on the outer edge of the island where the ground meets the sand -_-)



i saw some pictures with peoples trees and stuff right near the edge of cliffs, so i planted a whole bunch of trees near a cliff and kept doing so until i learned the reason they wilted was because you couldn't do that. ;-; I'm getting a second copy and hacking the crap outta that town - lol.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 3, 2015)

Today I accidentally dug up a pink carnation instead of digging a hole to bury fertilizer. I hadn't saved in a while, so I didn't reset despite wanting to.


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

ugH i love all my villagers and my map but i HATE where my tree is and uGHGHGHGGH


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

I hate the rocks in my town. They're in very bad spots and I've worked so hard on my town that resetting would just be too unfortunate.


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I hate the rocks in my town. They're in very bad spots and I've worked so hard on my town that resetting would just be too unfortunate.



i know theres always hacking to get rid of them, but I'm terrified something will happen ;-;


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

FUUU I LOST MARSHAL IN A TTING ACCIDENT


----------



## Bui (Apr 4, 2015)

Many times, if I'm trying to pick up an item anywhere near a path, my character will often turn around and brush the path away instead of picking up the item in front of him. My path patterns are stored on my other 2 characters, and it's annoying having to switch characters just to replace a path tile.


----------



## tae (Apr 4, 2015)

i hate the rocks, and some of my cliffs make landscaping annoying / complicated. : (


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 4, 2015)

I've lost Benjamin and Chrissy through a TTing accident too. I know the pain :c
Also, I've had villagers leave without a word or ping. I woke the next morning and Mac was gone. However I was ignoring them so it wasn't a lose


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 5, 2015)

tfw you forgot to scan in more pieces of a new path and Able Sisters is closed for the night


----------



## abelsister (Apr 12, 2015)

I GOT A RAFFIESIA BUT I HAVE NO WEEDS???


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 12, 2015)

I just got two rocks placed in the most un-convenient  way possible, way too many flower, and also, Isabelle B.S in placing public work projects....




- - - Post Merge - - -



skweegee said:


> Many times, if I'm trying to pick up an item anywhere near a path, my character will often turn around and brush the path away instead of picking up the item in front of him. My path patterns are stored on my other 2 characters, and it's annoying having to switch characters just to replace a path tile.



I never got why you can only store ten designs with one character... They better fix that in the next animal crossing XD


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2015)

abelsister said:


> I GOT A RAFFIESIA BUT I HAVE NO WEEDS???



Check out the last thread you asked that on. I answered you with something unrelated but it's good advice for you.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 12, 2015)

abelsister said:


> today i was planting some bushes and my shovel decided to swing liKE TWO MILES AWAY FROM WHERE I WANTED IT AND IT DUG UP A SAPLING. i screamed inside. . .
> 
> what are some mayor / villager problems you have? or just regular acnl problems ;-;​



This happened to me today too, I was trying to uproot the stump of a dead perfect peach tree and I accidentally uprooted one of my grown bushes. I think this might be just me, but I find it difficult to tell the bushes apart by just leaves, and even when it's obvious (e.g. holly versus hydrangeas), I can't remember what color I've planted... So I *THINK* I uprooted a hydrangea, but I'm gonna have to wait a while to figure out what color it was so I can properly replace it -_-. Ugh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 12, 2015)

abelsister said:


> FUUU I LOST MARSHAL IN A TTING ACCIDENT



You should be proud!

Unless you LIKE the little psychopath...

- - - Post Merge - - -



abelsister said:


> I GOT A RAFFIESIA BUT I HAVE NO WEEDS???



Is this a glitch?


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 12, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I hate the rocks in my town. They're in very bad spots and I've worked so hard on my town that resetting would just be too unfortunate.



I know exactly how you feel. I have this same issue in my town, and it causes awkward gaps in a group of trees since you cant plant anything but flowers around it :/


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 14, 2015)

Ugh, I hate when I dig up flowers and saplings my accident.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 14, 2015)

Running over my hybrids >_<


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 14, 2015)

Thinking I got a PWP in a perfect spot, and once it's built I see a much better spot for it that is only a few squares away x_X

This happens way too much


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 14, 2015)

My town square isn't symmetrical, therefore it is not actually a square. How I am supposed to plant perfect fruit trees at the four corners of my town square without using tiles if it ISN'T A TRUE SQUARE?!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

skweegee said:


> Many times, if I'm trying to pick up an item anywhere near a path, my character will often turn around and brush the path away instead of picking up the item in front of him. My path patterns are stored on my other 2 characters, and it's annoying having to switch characters just to replace a path tile.



Ughhh. that is the worst thing in the world. I do that all time time and it's a pain in the ass. >.<


----------



## Tatsie (Apr 14, 2015)

Last week I tt'd back just two hours, so my stores were open to sell bugs... and 2m worth of turnips rotted in my house. *SOB* I'm still stinging from that...


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a rock right where I want to build a future bridge..and if I got over a little more there's a villagers house there.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 15, 2015)

Well
Yesterday I picked up Margie & so she was plotting her house out today,
I was having bad luck today so instead of hitting a new save file to plot reset her
I choose my Mayor...
She placed her house in the worst place ever so now I've had to move my bridge & When I knew that I accidentally clicked my mayor I was TT back & forth & that made matters worse.

I wish we had the option to choose where villagers houses go.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 16, 2015)

abelsister said:


> today i was planting some bushes and my shovel decided to swing liKE TWO MILES AWAY FROM WHERE I WANTED IT AND IT DUG UP A SAPLING. i screamed inside. . .
> 
> what are some mayor / villager problems you have? or just regular acnl problems ;-;​



Same thing happened to me early on.  To fix this I put 9 tiles down and removed the middle tile.  Planted without using a shovel.
I've done rows of three tiles for shrubs.  Remove just the middle tile and plant again without a shovel.  Repeat until all are planted.

On rainy days I don't like when the star is near a shrub or a stump.  The other day the shovel went to the right at the last second.  Lost a stump.


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 16, 2015)

My police station was full and I had some perfect oranges on my town square and Redd just set his camp on top of it and I lost everything i-i


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

I know this isn't so much a "problem" as it was a glitch but when I was on the Club Tortimer Island, you know how sometimes it's lags when you go to chop the trees down and it like, baskswings more than it should? One time I got stuck in the backswing for like, a minute and decided to end, there wasn't anybody on the island yet and my internet is really good so it freaked me out.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2015)

abelsister said:


> today i was planting some bushes and my shovel decided to swing liKE TWO MILES AWAY FROM WHERE I WANTED IT AND IT DUG UP A SAPLING. i screamed inside. . .
> 
> what are some mayor / villager problems you have? or just regular acnl problems ;-;​



I've had this! I was trying to hit a rock to get money/ores and my shovel went crazy and dug up a nearby lucky clover.  

Generally, I'm having trouble getting PWP requests. -sighs-


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Last week, I forgot I had put some stuff down where I wanted Mira to plot, and then she plotted right over it... So I lost all my gold tools minus my net that I had on me. 

And then on saturday night, I tt'ed to a 10 minutes before weeding day and then realized I had lost Beau... :'(

It's been a crappy past couple of days for me in acnl. :/


----------



## cosmic-latte (Apr 21, 2015)

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Last week, I forgot I had put some stuff down where I wanted Mira to plot, and then she plotted right over it... So I lost all my gold tools minus my net that I had on me.
> 
> And then on saturday night, I tt'ed to a 10 minutes before weeding day and then realized I had lost Beau... :'(
> 
> It's been a crappy past couple of days for me in acnl. :/



I think you can get your items back if you get a police station.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm 99.999999% done with cycling to get Julian back and Hugh REFUSES to move.  I'm pretty attached to everyone else, even though I'm gonna end up with 2 snooty, 2 peppy and 2 smug >.> I might let Felicity go but I feel like I'll regret it.


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 22, 2015)

1 of my villagers (Coco) constantly asks to move. I always say no.
4 of my villagers (now 3, but was 4 last night) are wearing the SAME design shirt I made. 4 of my ex-villagers were also wearing the design.


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

my rocks are in ugly places and i have a pond right in front of my station and one right next to retail which has made pathing really awkward!!


----------

